# potential allergy



## bru (Aug 22, 2012)

I foolishly gave Bru a grape the other night, which she ate a little bit of the meat out of and then proceeded to spit out the rest, which included more than half of the meat and all of the skin. She wasn't too keen on eating her food the next day and was a little sleepier than usual, but not by much. A theory I have in relation to the food is that we started putting a drizzle of olive oil in for her coat, as it was getting a little rough. She's never turned down food, not even the night of her spay surgery, so it was a bit disconcerting.

Last night I noticed that her eyes had tear rings below them, which I can usually just clean off, but now there are dark rings under her eyes and a dark line around her nose as if someone drew it on with lipliner. the area directly above her nose is a little lighter/worn... 

I am attaching a photo but I don't know that it's terribly clear, she was a bit fidgety and I couldn't get a good shot.

Should I be worried or should I go straight to the vet?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Grapes are poisonous to dogs. (as well as raisins, onions, chocolate). I would take her to the vet.


----------



## bru (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm foolish for thinking that grapes weren't toxic, when I knew very well that raisins were. 
Could less than a quarter of a grape do anything? I've looked up the symptoms and it eventually leads to kidney failure, but she hasn't stopped drinking or peeing, in fact she is hydrating and peeing normally. I know that there's no definitive answer to what it is that is toxic in grapes, but everything else I read indicated that the dog would have to consume a considerable amount. Bru weighs 50 lbs btw.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

I would at least call your Vet and explain the situation to see what they think you should do i.e. bring her in, watch her for another 12 hours etc. to be on the safe side even though it was a tiny quantity.

Personally I would take her to the Vet since she has shown even slight signs of something being up.

Hope she's ok!


----------



## bru (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm a frequent walk-in patient at the vets office as a result of my worrisome personality so i'm simultaneously trying to justify going in and find out if i'm worrying too much.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

I am the same way Bru, but better safe than sorry.
I don't think this scenario is considered worrying too much.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

I am also the same. It only shows how much your care about your pup.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With it being such a small amount, I doubt the two things are related. Her eyes do have the allergy look to them.
You might want to consider giving her benadryl and put some rewetting drops in her eyes to help rinse them.
A trip to the can't hurt if you don't see improvement tomorrow.
Is this the first time she has had olive oil?


----------



## bru (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey TexasRed, 

thanks for the response. i keep telling myself the 1/3 grape cannot be the cause of it, but my paranoia says otherwise.

we've been giving her olive oil for the past week and a half or so. Yesterday was the first time she showed apprehension, and this morning when she sniffed it she didn't eat instantly, but it may have been the scent throwing her off.

In looking through pictures I realize that it's kind of gradually been happening. We feed her nutrisource but i think it may be time for a change.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Remove the olive oil from the food and see if it makes a difference. It may take a day or two. If she improves then just start adding a different type of oil. You might search the contents of her dog food and see what oils it contains. Then just add extra of one of the oils she is already getting.

I always hope its a food allergy if one of my dogs has a problem. Its so much easier to change foods, than it is to find the cause of other allergy problems.


----------



## bru (Aug 22, 2012)

will do. she only had half of what she'd normally have this morning so I'll eliminate it all together. In the end, I'd rather she have a coarse coat than to have her eye lids change color.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Winter is almost over and that is most likely whats to blame for the dry coat.
Once she is back to normal, there is no reason you couldn't try a different oil. In Texas the pine trees are covering everything in yellow pollen. The dog are fine, but I have to double up on my allergy meds.

I hope she feels better and is back to herself in a day or two.


----------

